# Classy  in Lace



## agompert (Jan 28, 2013)

1.
 
2.
3.







To see the full set click the link below. Photographed by myself. Model is well known internet and fashion model "Trailer Darling". 

Warning. Full set contains mature content NSFW




Breakfast At Tiffany?s (Mature Content Warning)


----------



## Tee (Jan 28, 2013)

Not sure if it was intentional but #2 would've been a knockout if the panties were equal on both cheeks.


----------



## MitchStrp (Jan 28, 2013)

I think three would kill if she was looking at the lens.. it would be as if she was looking directly at you which would seem much sexier. Now its like im looking through a window and shes not aware haha !!


----------



## Lmphotos (Jan 28, 2013)

Ditch the cig......


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 28, 2013)

the gap in 2 almost looks like a heart, liquify it .  lol

nice set.


----------



## MK3Brent (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, that's the one thing about girls with tattoos. (I personally love them)
But, they're all about trying to pose a way to show them off. 

The butt photo is obvious posing, and I personally don't like it. 

Same with smoking... it's trying to hard.. Makes the photos look strained.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> Ditch the cig......



Gotta agree... hardly classy!


----------



## exkalibur (Jan 28, 2013)

You should post the mirror shot......I think that one is a killer.


----------



## agompert (Jan 29, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> the gap in 2 almost looks like a heart, liquify it .  lol
> 
> nice set.


 
I know right?? I saw that too.


----------



## MitchStrp (Jan 29, 2013)

I personally like the cig, makes her seem edgy. Creates personality like I know the model personally.


----------



## lloyd.turner (Jan 29, 2013)

The lace on the model is amazing, loved the smoke lines, although i don't enjoy smoking. Good work.


----------



## Mully (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the first image .... might be just a little tight.... the butt shot has too many things that are not right ..... shoot her again


----------



## acellis (Jan 29, 2013)

I am also in the camp that thinks that looking at the camera would have improved the pics. Arthur


----------



## kathyt (Jan 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Lmphotos said:
> 
> 
> > Ditch the cig......
> ...



Agree. I am going to add an oxygen tank and a warning label to use for a cigarette ad.


----------



## agompert (Jan 29, 2013)

acellis said:


> I am also in the camp that thinks that looking at the camera would have improved the pics. Arthur


  I have a few that way but a little different.


----------



## agompert (Jan 29, 2013)

The cig was part of the story actually. We did this as a sort of,... grungy breakfast at tiffany's shoot. The whole set is available on my blog and on Zivity.com


----------



## Lmphotos (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmm the smoking still doesn't do it for me she's edgy enough with the tattoos...as a nurse all I think about when I see a cigarette is COPD, O2, ventilators and heart attacks. Immediately turns me off.


----------



## STM (Jan 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Lmphotos said:
> 
> 
> > Ditch the cig......
> ...



Same with the fact she is covered tattoos, at least as far as I am concerned. When I think of "classy", tattoos never enter into the equation, but that is just me, your mileage may vary.


----------



## snark (Jan 31, 2013)

More tattoos than a Mexican prisoner the objections are to the cigarette?  Matter of taste, I suppose.


----------

